# Need advice, just had 1st IUI



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi, i had my first iui on 14.08.06, i had what must have been ovulating pains monday afternoon into tues, but i am still having mild cramps.  Can anyone tell me if this is normal?


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Honey..I know its difficult but try not to read to much into each symptom. If you read some of the other girls stories you will find that many experience cramps all the way though their 2ww and go on to get a bfp..our bodies are wierd things. It could just be your body relaxing/responding to treatment. Keep positive and I hope you get that BFP!!!!

xxx


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.  I was bad enough at reading into every little twinge before the treatment, i am ten times worse now!  I know your advise is right and i am really gonna try and put it to the back of my mind (I might not suceed! but will definately try!!) i have just got to keep myself occupied.  xx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Clair

I also was basted last monday and this is my 2nd go at IUI so fingers crossed it'll wk for us both!!

On my first go, i read into every single twinge and it was driving me crazy!!! I've just got back from hols and this time round i've not felt a thing!! and more than likely it's because i've been otherwise occupied!!! Alot of these things we feel are in our minds! as all we think is i wonder if its working, and whats happening in there!!

I know it's easier said than done, but try and keep your mind on something else... i know this time was better than last, as last time i think she bruised me when she put the tube in so i felt quite bruised afterwards!!!

Good luck and try not to drive yourself   .... 

Keep in touch and try and keep    

E x


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ellie,    

The nurse who did my iui was really gentle, i felt a bit uncomfortable when the tube went in but not anywhere near as bad as i thought it would be.  I am glad it wasn't like your first experience of iui, it sounds awful, i am glad it wasn't as bad for you this time.  So do you test on the 29th?  I should be testing the 28th but because of the bank holiday i have to wait till the tuesday!  another day will seem like a year!  I have thought about testing early, but have decided i am definately not going to because whatever it read i would convince myself it may be the opposite anyway!  It's not worth the upset.

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you as well as me, and like you say lets hope we both get a BFP!

Clair x


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Clair,

Yeah i should be testing on Tues 29th... they said to wait if i can till Wed... but i will have to see if af arrives.

Last time i was testing from day 12 and it drove me crazy, so this time i will wait until after test date... (if i can!!)

I wish you the best of luck, try not to read too much into the symptons!! Loads of positive thoughts to you    .  Just remember the   is a nightmare but if you get the result you want it'll all be worth it!!

E x x x


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ellie, do they not ask you to go in for a blood test then? or do you just test at home?  Your right about it being a nightmare, the past week has felt like a month!  but only one more week to go!  

Wishing that we both will get a BFP xx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Clair

I'm replying to both of your posts, sorry if i'm repeating myself!!

They said to wait and do a HPT on Wed if no Af then ring to book in for blood test for confirmation! (I may be cheeky and test tues but will try try try to wait til wed!! - again if af hasnt arrived) I really want this to work but still think negatively so if it doesnt it wont feel as bad!!! agrrrhhhh its driving me   !!!

Keep in touch
E x x x


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ellie, you have the same logic as me!  I always try to think the worst then anything else is a bonus, but i really am trying to be as positive as i can, its so hard though!  I think we will have to be positive together! here are some     vibes for both of us!

Clair xx


----------

